
Despite a flashy design, Elon Musk's Neuralink has little substance - lordmax
https://massivesci.com/notes/neuralink-brain-machine-interface-fda-breakthrough-device/
======
maxharris
Little substance? Name one other group that is working on solving the problems
required to actually deliver this technology to lots of people.

Scientific advances are incredibly valuable. But they often don't help anyone
until those advances show up in the actual products that we interact with.

